# Receptor FM



## José daniel morales (Ago 14, 2006)

Hola soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar. Necesito construir un receptor FM con elementos discretos, es decir no con circuitos integrados. Mi circuito debe recibir una sola frecuencia entre 88 MHz y 108 MHz, no importa que frecuencia sea, claro que para probarlo debería ser una utilizada por alguna emisora de radio, por toda la información que me proporcionen les estaré muy agradecido


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 24, 2006)

Si no obrigacion de utilizar integrados utiliza un tda7000 ya que con dos sencillas bobinas lograras que te funcione. Si tienes que hacerla totalmente discreta tendras dificultades en encontrar las bobinas, sobretodo hoy endia donde ya no quedas piezas de RF.


----------



## soron2 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este tema de electronica, por lo cual no tengo mucha idea, mi idea es crear un transmisor fm muy pequeña, que ya lo tengo construido y me cabe en un boligrafo (el uso de este transmisor me lo reservo, jajaja). Bien, el transmisor me funciona, y recibo buena señas a unos 50 mts aproximadamente con una radio normal, el problema que tengo es que quiero fabricar un receptor, que en vez de que me salga el sonido, que me muestre una luz, por ejemplo cuando hablo por el transmisor se prenda la luz en el receptor. sino en vez de fabricar un receptor nuevo, convertir la salida de audio de la radio en una luz (led) si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradeceria.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hablando de receptores voy colgar una pregunta al aire a ver quien me puede ayudar. Estoy buscando la forma crear o modificar (un receptor FM) para recibir señales de 200 MHz de un transmisor que tambien planeo modificar, todo esto con el fin de hacer un walkie tokie. Ademas pregunto como se podria hacer para colocarle un amplificador de RF que no necesite largas antenas.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## VichoT (Dic 2, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.la frecuencia del recpetor la podes modificar metiendo mano alos ctos tanke de entrada y del osc local. mira el datasheet del cto ke kieres modificar. identifica  estos tankes y recalculalos. tb fijate en el datasheet la frecuencia maxima de trabajo del CI.

Respecto al amplificador ke use una antena corta......................ahora ahy bastante información en el foro sobre antenas y todos dicen ke la longitud dela antena depende dela FRECUENCIA y NO del amplificador.por ende un amplificador de banda ancha puede servirte para frecuencias  altas HF(antena grande) y para señales en VHF (antenas mas cortas).


BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 2, 2007)

VichoT cuando dije largas antenas me referia a un amplificador que no necesite colocarle una antena a 25 metros, ejemplo. ¿entiendes ahora?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 2, 2007)

LA antena viene dada por la frecuencia, como mas es la frecuencia mas pequeña puede ser.

Si utilizas antenas demasiado pequeñas tienen un bajisimo rendimiento.

Modificar la frecuencia es posible pero no tanto, es posible subirlo un poco pero 200Mhz es otro mundo es necesario un trabajo fino, imaginate que las patillas de los condensadores sin cortar influyen e sobremanera.

Digamos hasta los 144Mhz esta dentro de nuestros limites de aficionados, pero a partir de esa frecuencia ya tienes que tener mucha practica.


Hay otros aspectos tecnicos, como la modulacion, en la FM comercial es de una desviacion de 70Khz mientras que en esas frecuencias es necesario utilizar banda estrecha 5-10Khz.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 2, 2007)

Bueno ya que me expones el punto, podrias recomendarme la mejor frecuencia para hacer un transceptor que tnga buen alcance (1Km)?


----------



## jesalinas (Abr 11, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro.

Estoy buscando un receptor de fm con rango entre 88 y 108Mhz.
Es para construirme algo asi como un microfono inhalambrico.

Gracias.


----------



## Gradmaster (May 4, 2008)

Yo tengo una duda sobre receptores, ya tengo las etapas de amplificación de FI, primer detector o mezcaldor, oscilador variable, detector de producto y amplificador, la duda que tengo es si me pueden decir como debo acoplar las impedancias de la antena a la etapa del amplificador de RF, y por que cuando amplificadorfico una vez la señal ya no puedo volverla a amplificar para alcanzar el nivel de modulacion adecuado para la etapa mezcladora. 
para el circuito uso un amplificador C sintonizado amplifica 20 veces
y despues quiero amplificar de nuevo y no pasa nada sino es que me va peor y se degrada la señal, cual puede ser la causa?.


----------



## waarfactor (Sep 14, 2008)

Saludos con todos, soy alumno de electronica y me han dejado un trabajo de hacer un receptor FM, y he pensado en usar un TDA7000, pero quisiera preguntarles que si con un ese TDA7000 se le podria agregar un pic para regular las freq y poderlas mostrarlas en un LCD? esto lo pense usando un Variac, variando el voltaje varian las frecuencias, que opinan?
Bueno Si alguien por alli me da una mano con un circuito mas facil y rapido de construir se lo agradeceria.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 15, 2008)

Efectivamente puedes hacer un contador ascendente/descendente y controlar el voltaje que le llega al varicap..! Tu sistema es el que usan los radios comerciales y de los carros..!


----------

